
Show HN: Emerge, a page load coordinator, adds video support - ilyabirman
http://ilyabirman.net/projects/emerge/
======
electic
What is the cost of this? What if the first image does not download from the
web server in time? It seems like it will halt the page rendering until it
gets the correct sequence.

Personally, it makes sense to have the page loading, even if it is out of
order and not ideal. It indicates to the user something is happening and the
user tends to be more patient.

~~~
ilyabirman
Good point. I was thinking about adding give-up time-outs, but never got to
doing it.

------
thealistra
Name collision with emerge, the Gentoo package manager. If this is an early
stage of the project, you may think about a more unique name.

[https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage#emerge](https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage#emerge)

~~~
dagenleg
Well, it's for web-developers. Probably very little overlap with Gentoo users
amongst them.

~~~
microcolonel
I can tell you that there's a lot of overlap.

~~~
pbiggar
There may be a lot of web developers among gentoo users, but there are not a
lot of gentoo users among web developers.

